# تقنية اكتشاف شبكات الماء القديمه



## م حسن الحلي (31 مايو 2011)

الاخوه المشرفين 
الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام 
ارجوا كل من لديه معلومه حول اكتشاف شبكات الماء تحت الارض طبعا من دون حفر 
وهل يوجد جهاز لرسم الشبكات كالذي يحدث مع شبكات الاتصالات


----------



## م حسن الحلي (3 يونيو 2011)

لايوجد احد لديه اي معلومه عن الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طارق الحديد (3 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز يوجد هكذا تقنيه لكن هي مكلفه جدا تسمى تقنيه السونار التحت ارضي او هكذا اسم ............


----------



## م حسن الحلي (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخ طارق 
سوف احاول البحث اكثر 
وانتظر مشاركات الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس الماء (5 يونيو 2011)

اخي العزيز يوجد جهاز اسمه تحديد مسار الانبوب يمكن الاستفادة منة


----------



## م حسن الحلي (7 يونيو 2011)

قمت بالبحث ولاكن لم اوفق لحد الان


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

نامل ان تكون هناك تقنية باسعارة اقتصادية ......
منتظرين اصحاب العلاقة للتحري والبحث......

تقبل مروري


----------



## م حسن الحلي (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكل من شارك معنا


----------



## مجدى محمد زكى (14 يونيو 2011)

الاخ المهندس حسن لايمكن ان توجد طريقة واحده لاكتشاف الشبكات القديمة بالمنطق لان انواع خامات المواسير مختلفه جدا فى الخواص ، ومن البديهى ان خطوط الشبكات المصنوعه من الحديد يجب ان تكتشف بتقنيه مختلفه عن تلك الشبكات المصنوعه من الـ بى فى سى.


----------

